# premier open shows



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

At premier open shows does best puppy in breed qualify for crufts as well bob ?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

qualification for Crufts at Premier shows
If it has been declared Best of Breed at a Premier Open Show, provided there were more than three breed classes (more than five classes for Stud Book Band E breeds) scheduled for the breed between 9th January 2012 and 7th January 2013.

so no sorry


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

dexter said:


> qualification for Crufts at Premier shows
> If it has been declared Best of Breed at a Premier Open Show, provided there were more than three breed classes (more than five classes for Stud Book Band E breeds) scheduled for the breed between 9th January 2012 and 7th January 2013.
> 
> so no sorry


Thats what I thought its not my dog but my friends pointer someone has told her she has qualified her pup but she was BPIB I told her I didn't think she had but wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Qualification for Crufts 2013 | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Freyja said:


> Thats what I thought its not my dog but my friends pointer someone has told her she has qualified her pup but she was BPIB I told her I didn't think she had but wasn't 100% sure.


As above - unfortunatey, at Open shows, it is only BPIS who qualifies


----------

